
MySpace is research place for busybody 'Dr. Meg' - epi0Bauqu
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/med_myspace_safety
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Here's something more interesting than the actual article - try to find the
links in the text. They have no obvious distinguishing feature.

How many can _you_ find?

What lessons can you learn about _your_ site? Actually, maybe you'll get more
traffic if you have a "hunt the link" page.

